
How to Disable Image Smoothing in Modern Web Browsers - jgv
http://nullsleep.tumblr.com/post/16417178705/how-to-disable-image-smoothing-in-modern-web-browsers
======
evincarofautumn
This is essential for pixel art and any images that need pixel-perfect
rendering, but photographic images still ought to be interpolated because they
look like crap at the pixel level anyway.

------
drcode
Unfortunately, my testing shows this does not appear to work with <canvas>.
Sad news for retro game developers :-(

